# Dog hair in the washing machine!?



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to avoid everything I wash coming out covered in dog hair?!

Despite washing all dog related items separately, our clothes are now gathering a lovely layer of black labrador hair that seem to lurk in the washing machine waiting to pounce on our clean clothes!!

Should I just accept it or is there anything I can do?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

WATCHING WITH INTEREST!  

I make sure to wash the rubber bit out just get a cloth and wipe around it if you know what I mean, and sometimes I put the machine on a wash with soda crystals, but doesn't always work or help, I have been using lint rollers a lot, and saving for a second washing machine that I can use for my "good" non dog walking clothes


----------



## 7Eleven (Aug 13, 2013)

Buy yourself a tumble dryer. I thought I would never get rid of the hair ( cat and dog&#65289;until I bought it. Husband said it was my best buy  ( obviously, I bought too many rubbish into the house )


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Somethin from my amazon wishlist which may help:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002Q57J...UTF8&colid=3UKKPTAY0HX3R&coliid=IJFZAYN3B75ZD


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

After washing the dog blankets, I wipe out the drum with a cloth and round the rubber seal - once both are dry. 

Then I do an empty short wash cycle to rinse through the machine.


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

7Eleven said:


> Buy yourself a tumble dryer. I thought I would never get rid of the hair ( cat and dog）until I bought it. Husband said it was my best buy  ( obviously, I bought too many rubbish into the house )


Ours is a combined washer/dryer. Unfortunately we don't have space for any more machines. Unless I get rid of the oven but I kind of need that!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh kchip, mega ditto! My whites don't look so white anymore! I saw on another forum a thing called a horsewear rug wash bag that you put the dogs bedding into in the machine and it contains the hairs. 

Yet another thing added to the list for pay day!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My dogs do not moult but I used to have horse hair in the washing machine. Solved it by getting another washing machine for horse stuff. I did not even have to buy it, just put an ad in the paper asking for a working washing machine to keep in a shed and I was offered numerous tatty but working machines.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I clean the door and seal every single wash then every few washes I put it on a rinse and mega spin programme to try and stun the hairs into submission so they scuttle off into those little holes in the washer. 

Having a black dog and a pale dog it's a nightmare with both whites and colours now.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I wash collar / leads/ fleeces in a pillow case. 

Mainly to protect the machine- But never had a problem with dog hair


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

After many years of the washing emerging from the machine hairier than it went in - I caved and brought a new washing machine and kept the old one for the dogs bedding. Best thing I ever did 

I tried all sorts from those laundry bags which are meant to catch the hair, brushing everything within a inch of its life with a lint roller before going in, running an empty wash afterwards etc and nothing worked. So nothing particularly helpful to add unless you've got some garage/shed space for a second washing machine!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I run the machine on a full wash with nothing in it with washing
powder too.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Somethin from my amazon wishlist which may help:
> 
> Petwear Wash Bag - LARGE Size. Laundry Washing Bag. Pet, Dog Horse Blankets.: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


I have one of these but sadly it doesn't help. Our clothes are the same if not more hairy than the dogs stuff. Getting a 2nd washing machine wouldn't help for the same reason.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Dog products direct have a wash bag that does work I have 2 of them. I also buy my dri bed from them too. I don't get any hair in the machine any more. It also works for those bathroom mats that moult in the machine when washed 

Viv xx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I've given up to be honest, my dogs seem to want to build a new dog out of their hair, it's everywhere and even though they aren't allowed upstairs , it somehow found it's way in the bed!!!

So I will be paying close attention to this thread!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

sharloid said:


> I have one of these but sadly it doesn't help. Our clothes are the same if not more hairy than the dogs stuff. Getting a 2nd washing machine wouldn't help for the same reason.


Same here, I wash lots of throws in the washing machine and they won't fit into the bag sadly, they work for Molly's bed cover though. That means more cycles which isn't very good for bills and environment. Wish I had room for another machine 

I use rubber gloves to wipe through the machine, most hair sticks to them, you can also run them damp over clothes too. Sounds weird but a small cup of distilled vinegar in a wash helps to loosen the hair.

I ought to add that with regular washing powder, vinegar doesn't smell I promise!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

1. Clean the filter/drum
2. Use a wash bag (see eBay!) for all dog related items. Hair stays in bag which you then dry inside out to let hair go away: simple!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> After washing the dog blankets, I wipe out the drum with a cloth and round the rubber seal - once both are dry.
> 
> Then I do an empty short wash cycle to rinse through the machine.





Meezey said:


> I run the machine on a full wash with nothing in it with washing
> powder too.


A mix of both of these - if its not too bad (non moulting time) I'll run a rince cycle with a tiny bit of detergent & if really bad a full wash

Be careful the amount of detergent you put in when empty - I came in one day to fine soap suds evertwhere


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Same here, I wash lots of throws in the washing machine and they won't fit into the bag sadly, they work for Molly's bed cover though. That means more cycles which isn't very good for bills and environment. Wish I had room for another machine
> 
> I use rubber gloves to wipe through the machine, most hair sticks to them, you can also run them damp over clothes too. Sounds weird but a small cup of distilled vinegar in a wash helps to loosen the hair.
> 
> I ought to add that with regular washing powder, vinegar doesn't smell I promise!!


Dog products direct have 2 sizes of wash bags and they are made by the dry bed company I have 2 jumbo ones.and before we lost Taz we were having to wash her bedding everyday due to her spay incontince, and I never had any hair in the machine at all. We just got her almost dry with the propaline only to find out she had a very aggressive cancer in her rectum.  x


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Clean out the seal, and the door as well as any filters, put the machine on 90 degrees with soda crystals before putting your own washing in. Works for me, and I wash all the dog bedding and towels from the dog walking so we also have mud to get rid of as well.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I wipe out the seal and door (occasionally I need to use washing up liquid)then run the machine through on a wash with soda crystals added. Never had a problem if I do that.

I do put a large towel in with dog stuff or put dog stuff in a pillow case, that seems to catch most of the hairs.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I use the pet wash bag , it's really good and keeps the hair out of the machine  The only down sides are it keeps the hairs on the items being washed but i hang these outside to dry and give them a shake off so there not too bad and sometimes the washing machine throws a bit of a paddy as the bag makes it hard for it to spin evenly if i put too much in the bag


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't seem to have this problem but that could be because the Mals tend to shed hair that gathers in clumps on the floor, rather than stick to clothes. When I wash their rugs in the machine I dry it with kitchen roll and Hoover out the drum, then run an empty short wash cycle through it. 
I've recently discovered an amazing Vileda Dry Finger Mop, I have wood/laminate floors and this 'broom' collects dust and hair with none blowing back on the floor, it sticks to the mop head and I brush it off over the bin, then lint roll it. It leaves not a trace of anything behind and is fantastic. You can't use it wet and its the same as hospitals use to sweep wards. Brilliant piece of equipment for vinyl and wood floors.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

I think it's hopeless.

We did as Blitz suggested and we have two washing machines at the farm and one here in the 'burbs; one of the farm machines being for animal use. 

The scheme failed because I classified OH as "human" and put his clothes in the 'burb machine... BIG MISTAKE! I misjudged the amount of hair/mud/granitic sand/leaves/twigs/hay binder/diesel-encrusted handkerchieves and assorted small wildlife he collects in his clothes!

I thought I was over the grotty-bloke stuff once Younger Monster stopped collecting cicada cases in the pockets of his school uniform...


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I have an American top loader washing machine and wash everything in it. Nothing sticks to the drum and it holds a massive load.

Failing that, I think the best way is a separate washing machine for human stuff.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank god I don't have that problem honey does not shed I have yet to find a hair :001_tt2:
BUT I was doing some washing for my daughter last week and after I put a bag of my grandaughters washing in I opened it to find it full of jelly bits  Daughter had mistakenly put a pull up nappy in the bag as well :001_unsure:
I had to wash out the machine then run it on empty then shake all the clothes and rewash !!!!
So glad I haven't got round to buying my new machine yet I would have been fuming !!!!


----------

